
Donald Trump sent the worst tweet of his presidency this morning - ptr
https://edition.cnn.com/2018/07/16/politics/trump-tweet-putin/index.html
======
chopin
I wonder why US still insist on using proven insecure technology to carry out
elections. If "the system is blinking" why not return to simple paper ballots?
It almost seems that the US wants to be hurt...

As an European, the style of the article feels strange for a serious news
outlet. Its not only the tone but also being bluntly partisan, which feels
awkward.

~~~
ohiovr
Since the beginning certain people had hoped to find a smoking gun with a vote
counting machine that would show unequivocally that the Russians were pulling
the lever for Trump. As far as I can tell that hasn’t happened. Russia has
found that it is more effective to spend a million dollars for bloggers than
it is with ridiculous excercises like dropping leaflets from planes. Russia is
influential in our national affairs I used to be into conspiracy minded sites
and the Russians never do wrong but america is evil attitude is very strong
and it feels planted. Back in the 80s a kgb defector named Bezmenov explained
his job then and it seems like little has actually changed.

The problem I see is the usa also uses the same simple tactics of subversive
and destabilizing political manipulation of other nations like Russia does. It
isn’t good that we don’t actually result with good. So there is no ends that
could justify the means here. We have to consider we aren’t the good guys. I
am sorry to offend anyone with this..

As for cnn, washington post, or even the nyt: they will never see a ray of
hope with trump. The real news is if Fox News turns their back on President
Chaos. Reuters, NPR, Bloomberg, and Financial Times carry more weight for me
any more.

